# Going KooKoo for a Table Saw



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

While suppin this coffee with ya'll, plain and simple is this question: Give me your opinions… be it good or bad, on this table saw:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series/G0715P.

I appreciate any and all responses. Thnx


----------



## copcarcollector (Aug 8, 2012)

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=017914489645407774653%3Agwwk-zif3wk&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=715p&sa.x=11&sa.y=15


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey Roger,
I've got a Grizzly tablesaw, the green cabinet saw, don't recall the model number. It's the next step up from this one and I really like it. It'll cut anything and the fence is great. No riving knives so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow cop! Thnx for that link with the links. Appreciate it


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx Marty


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Sure is nicer than mine!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Roger, My first concern with this model would be their specification of 16A at 110V. If you are planning on using 110 Volts, you're going to need a dedicated power source that is capable of more than the standard 15A, or you will be tripping your wall breaker far too often (experience talking, but with a Sears tablesaw). So if you do have to add a dedicated outlet, I would suggest considering a 220V line, and avoid having to go through the additional expense of the conversion mentioned at the end of the "Features".
Another comment, based on my Sears, is that mine has similar rails for the fence. But, when I need to move my fence to the far right, and I apply the lock, the rails flex inwards (towards each-other), so it was necessary to add a bar between the rails to maintain the correct spacing and prevent the fence from being able to slip during a cut.
Other than these small issues, I'd say that it looks like a decent piece of equipment.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I have the green Grizzly - probably the same as Marty. The fence only clamps to the front rail, so I wouldn't worry about any flex. I haven't had any issues with mine.

It is pre-wired to 220V. If you converted it to 110V and were on a 15A circuit, you could trip the breaker if you loaded it up. Might even trip it on startup - I don't know. Safe bet would be a 20A circuit if set up for 110V.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx ya'll. Grizz and Steve: yes, I'll be ordering the 220. I have a dedicated outlet, a 20 amp circut that I will share with my jointer. I will never run both the jointer and the table saw at the same time.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I knew I'd get some input/output with all ya'll. Thnx a bunch


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like a GOOD, Solid, Table saw…

I don't think I'd spend $28 for a Zero Clearance Insert… I'd make'em for sure… A roll-a-round Base would be nice…

Yes, the 220 would be better than fighting 115 circuit breaker popping problem, etc.

You're basically getting it with FREE FREIGHT… Good deal… Grizzly has GOOD products!

I think you would be happy with it.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

I looked at that one, and wound up buying this one:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw/G0771

you might want to compare the value factor. I believe the fence on the 715 is better, but I didn't see the price difference in the fence since I will be installing an Incra adjustment mechanism to mine in the future.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx Joe. Yes, definitely the 220, and making zero clearence inserts will do it. That type of charge is what I'll call robbery. That's just crazy.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Jerry. Thnx for chimin in. Yes, I have been looking at that one also. I do like the Beisemeyer style fence. I put one on my old Craftsman, and that improved that old saw 100 fold. If I get a new saw, I might just transfer my Beismeyer to the new one


----------



## Mork (Oct 20, 2010)

The most important aspect of this saw is that it has a riving knife. I have a very nice Jet cabinet saw without the riving knife but added a splitter. The splitter is almost as good but does not move with the blade like a riving knife.

I would NEVER consider a new saw without - period. As for Grizzly quality? I think they have improved over the years. My father in law has an older Grizzly…. like from over 20 years ago and it is basically junk. Terrible construction and machining. However, I have a 15 planer that is excellent and I know of others that are very happy with newer Grizzly products. I think it's a good bet the saw will work well.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

I have an old 220 5HP Delta Unisaw. Nothing slows it down. If I were buying new I'd go with a Sawstop and not look back at the price. Compared to fingers, saws are cheap.


----------



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice TS. I'm jealous. I like my Rigid but this is another level. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your thoughts guys. Unfortunately, budget is a big part of the choice as well. I still haven't made my mind up yet. I'm appreciating all ya'lls inputs and thoughts


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't own that model, so this isn't based on experience, but there is much info on trunnion/blade alignment issues. 
I'd imagine all makes/models has there duds that get through Q.C. I'd do a little research to determine whether it is an issue of the past.
What I can say based on experience is I do own an older Grizzly TS that has the 2HP motor. Probably the same one as this 715 model. I haven't had anything to complain about in the three years of ownership. It powers through anything. I recently ripped 2-1/4" thick maple blanks for a benchtop without a hiccup. 
Best of luck in your decision.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll have to go with "Boxguy" better a bandaid and some "antiseptic scream" than visit to the ER and then the plastic surgeon. But I'm an old fart whose seen too many young guys with stubs….just sayin'


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Looks like a good saw, decent HP and it looks standard. I think it would be a good purchase, good price. The info provided was good, they had a good video on setup and truing which is helpful. Or it could make you wonder why they needed to add a tuneup video to a new saw?


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

Roge - about a year ago I bought a used 5hp unisaw, actually I bought most of his shop just to get individual prices down and ended up selling everything on CL and made a few $$$ in the process. 
Point is, you might be better off looking at used and get a better unit for the same money as new.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Thnx for your thoughts guys. Unfortunately, budget is a big part of the choice as well. I still haven t made my mind up yet. I m appreciating all ya lls inputs and thoughts
> - Roger


Then you can't beat getting a used machine. Even if you wind up wanting a different machine, you can usually re-sell it to recover most, if not all, of the money you paid for it (which is not possible if you buy new). You will also get twice the machine for half the price or less if you play your cards right.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: I'm surprised the standard Grizzly advertisement pictures haven't been posted by the usual suspects yet


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

Roger, I bought a Grizzly G0690 shortly after we moved to Kansas. The 690 is a cabinet saw, not a hybrid such as the one you're considering so mine is a bit more expensive, but I got it for a couple of hundred less when they had that model on sale. And mine was prewired for 220 and I have it on a dedicated 220v 20A circuit like you're planning. No issues receiving it, assembling it or setting it up. Based on my experience, Grizzly makes some very good table saws.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for all ya'll's thoughts and comments, and for your thoughts Brad. I've been a "used" buyer most of my life. I want something new and shiney.. LOL
Howard. It's always good to hear statements like that.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Just a few hours ago, I pushed the "place your order now" button for this:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3-HP-240V-Cabinet-Left-Tilting-Table-Saw/G1023RL
I really liked the specs and all the reviews on it. I hope Grizzly comes through. I'll find out when it gets to my place. Now I need about a few dozen Guinness' to help get my brain back together. Thnx everybody.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Roger, I notice that Boxguy mentioned it a while back and was backed up by a later post. I too have been considering a new table saw. I have a Delta Contractor model I've had for at least 15 to 29 years. You know what happens when you "think" you know what you are doing so well that you take chances; well, that thought, my age and a lot of conversations with experts…..I mean real experts… is making me look no further than the best SawstopI can afford. Whether or not I ever get it will depend on the chief accountant in the household ….....know what I mean?


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Just a few hours ago, I pushed the "place your order now" button for this:
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3-HP-240V-Cabinet-Left-Tilting-Table-Saw/G1023RL
> I really liked the specs and all the reviews on it. I hope Grizzly comes through. I ll find out when it gets to my place. Now I need about a few dozen Guinness to help get my brain back together. Thnx everybody.
> 
> - Roger


v
Nice !.....Congrats man !


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Congratulations! *

I think you will be VERY HAPPY with it…

*Enjoy & Be Safe!
*


----------

